# 1989 Shallowsport Fantail with new F150 28500



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

loaded 18 ft SS new yamaha f150 hyd steering hyd jackplate ttop newer trailer new gel coat and upholstery 28500 obo 281 802 9151 for pics till I get them posted thx


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Got picture of it


----------

